# old tyme bulldogs



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

they are not KC recognised, is this correct?
so none will have KC papers? 
is there ay other body they should be registered with?
and what price do they normally go for? 
sorry all the questions dont know how things stand if not
registered with KC !


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i know the aylestone bulldogs are registered with the aylestone bulldog association or something like that, not sure about any other types of old tyme bulldogs. they could possibly be registered with the DLR (dog lovers reg.) as for prices ive seen them anywhere between £300-£1000, but the aylestones are about £450 only know this as my neice has just got 2


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

dog lovers do not register olde tyme bulldogs as they dont recognise them as a breed,the kennel club do not recognise them as a breed but you can get paperwork with olde tyme bulldogs,the paperwork you get is aylestone,victorian,dorset,groundshaker,just to name a few.


----------



## danandsara (Sep 14, 2011)

*hi*

hi im after some info if i was going2 breed old tyme bulldogs would it be best 2 get them both from pups or just get a stud when she would be old enough any info is all good


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I would recommend reading up on old tymes first!
It's not quite as simple as sticking two of them together and breed one!
Were hoping to breed old tymes and I have had some amazing advice... Namely to be patient.
You need to have some idea of where your line is going... How you will achieve it, who other breeders are.
You will need to have your bitch health checked and her mate.
I would recommend reading up on bulldogs and talkin to other breeders.
Why do you want to breed old tymes?
Why are you interested in them as a breed?
What sort are you looking to end up with?

These are all questions you need to be sure of the answers to before you start.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

danandsara said:


> hi im after some info if i was going2 breed old tyme bulldogs would it be best 2 get them both from pups or just get a stud when she would be old enough any info is all good


if you want to know about oldtymebulldog ring me or better come and see me


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Watch out there so many random crosses out there advertised as olde Tyme bully's now


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Watch out there so many random crosses out there advertised as olde Tyme bully's now


 that so ture 


but in my yard all my oldtyme go back many gen with photo and dna 


ask rach1 gus is dna 


my dna go back 3 gen and photo 6 gen 

and my dna with kennel club


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> that so ture
> 
> 
> but in my yard all my oldtyme go back many gen with photo and dna
> ...


Yeh I no mate I'd vouch for u as a breeder being active on here if u had any unhealthy dogs it would Obviosly come to light And they look nice So ur Obviosly one of the better ones about


----------



## danandsara (Sep 14, 2011)

*thanks all*

thanks all and fro me like in the breed they just stand out and im still reading up on them because i no there a lot of crossbreeds but i dot want that im loking fro pure breed. i dot no why people cross them. anymore info is good thanks


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Well they are a cross... An old Tyme. Bulldog is not a 'pure breed'
When people say bad crossing they are referring to crossing with dogs that will not bring any benefit to the breed.
Many people will advertise their accidental staff x boxer pups ( for example) as old tymes in the hopes that someone who hasn't done their research will buy one.
Many supposed old tymes are in fact staff crosses.

And as said, you really need to have an idea of what you want to achieve from this?
Any breeding is fraught with pitfalls but in the case of old tymes, you will need to consider what exactly you want to get out of breeding them.
Why do you want to breed?


----------



## danandsara (Sep 14, 2011)

*thanks*

i want to breed them as i have took a liking to the breed and have become very interested in them and i dont think there is enough around for people to get the benefit of them. i like the english bulldogs too but when i saw these they had more height behind them.


----------



## danandsara (Sep 14, 2011)

im looking in the dorset old tyme bulldog


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

A Dorset olde tyme bulldog is registered with the rare breed society and has been around over 20 years there about a grand I have a olde tyme bulldog but next time would buy one of these if I was to get another


----------



## danandsara (Sep 14, 2011)

cool thats what im after still reading up on them so if you got any info is good thanks


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

danandsara said:


> im looking in the dorset old tyme bulldog



you need to get in touch with tony


----------



## danandsara (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks but how lol


----------



## danandsara (Sep 14, 2011)

*hi*

so how do i get in touch with tony


----------



## danandsara (Sep 14, 2011)

hi im looking to get two of them in about 4months just need sum info and if its good 2 get them both from puppys let me no thanks and if anyone well be selling some


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Lol...
You'll be very lucky to find two breeders with pups available at the same time.

I would get one to start with.. Any pup is hard work but oldtymes are big dogs, very strong and as you've never had one before surely it would be best to wait and see how it goes with one?

I would also suggest reading up... 
You like dorsets sure, but what's going to single you and your pups out from all the others.
There are many old Tyme breeders about of you research so you have to have something different.
Forgive me for being impertinent but this sounds a bit rushed.
I dont mean to sound rude but there are loads of dogs being bred as old tymes, you don't want to come across as one of the breeders out to make a quick buck.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> Lol...
> You'll be very lucky to find two breeders with pups available at the same time.
> 
> I would get one to start with.. Any pup is hard work but oldtymes are big dogs, very strong and as you've never had one before surely it would be best to wait and see how it goes with one?
> ...




Gotta dis agree with one thing picking a true Dorset olde Tyme is by far the best type it's the original olde tyme breeding true for generation after generation There by far the best olde tyme to buy as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Gosh no I wasn't saying dorsets were a bad choice but you need to be sure the puppy you're getting is from a good source.
Plus whatever old Tyme you chose, you still have to be able to justify why your breeding them.
The reason dorsets have that lineage behind them, along with other lines, is the careful consideration the breeder has put into it.
Just leaping into breeding this type of dog is not good for the breed (even if it is a crossbreed, perhaps more so that it's a cross)?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> Lol...
> You'll be very lucky to find two breeders with pups available at the same time.
> 
> I would get one to start with.. Any pup is hard work but oldtymes are big dogs, very strong and as you've never had one before surely it would be best to wait and see how it goes with one?
> ...



rach1 i think you hard on this preson but not pm me or ring 


and i the 1 on here that know all about oldtyme and know all the breed
er


didnt you bitch call cheap said off me


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> Gotta dis agree with one thing picking a true Dorset olde Tyme is by far the best type it's the original olde tyme breeding true for generation after generation There by far the best olde tyme to buy as far as I'm concerned.




Gotta dis agreethe vb or vbfor vba and the
re more


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

i useing the best dorsets male to my line


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

danandsara said:


> hi im looking to get two of them in about 4months just need sum info and if its good 2 get them both from puppys let me no thanks and if anyone well be selling some


What on earth could be good about getting them as puppies at the same time?

I am sorry to upset anyone who has done so, but only numpties ever ever think getting two puppies at the same time, or to be honest even getting 2 puppies within a year of each other is a good idea.

Dogs are hard work, they need a lot of time, puppies especially. They need a lot of training and a lot of time just resting with you for security, as after all settling down is a skill you really want to teach.

No one can train and raise two puppies as well as they can one pup. I don't care if you are unemployed and home 24/7 for every moment you have to split between them is a moment you could have had a single dog that is twice as well behaved.

Even if you have two people working with them dogs raised together are a massive challenge to train compared to a single dog because basically you are not a dog, the dogs will bond to each other and not really to you in the same way. When they are together they will learn from each other, and because you have not had chance to train them yet they will not be learning good behaviour 99% of the time, and if by some miracle you are the type of people who do have the discipline to exercise and train your dogs separately with you, you would have to have them spend more time separate from each other and with you than they do together to get them to bond well with you and not be concerned the whole time where their other half is and hard to get to focus.

I cannot understand in anyway what thought process is involved in deciding a breed you have never even owned, but as poor as I think it is, for the benefit of the bitch I hope you get her first as it does at least give the hope you will allow her to get to a suitable age (2 years at least) before you get her pregnant if you get her and then a year later get the male. If this seems too long to you then the cause is hopeless as you are obviously not going to be breeding for anywhere close to the right reasons.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Kare said:


> What on earth could be good about getting them as puppies at the same time?
> 
> I am sorry to upset anyone who has done so, but only numpties ever ever think getting two puppies at the same time, or to be honest even getting 2 puppies within a year of each other is a good idea.
> 
> ...



Gotta dis agree i have terra and rayne but half sister are now 2years and had season but the love each other i try to part but dont work


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

oldtyme said:


> rach1 i think you hard on this preson but not pm me or ring
> 
> 
> and i the 1 on here that know all about oldtyme and know all the breed
> ...


I don't mean to come across as hard neil.
And yes you do know about old tymes...
But I think your advice to me was patience and take it slow.
I have already said this earlier and also looked your post re calling you and getting advice... But the op is still on about getting two puppies at once.
You have dealt with oldtymes for a while now and run a yard so it's easier for you to deal with two pups at once.
For someone startin out in the old Tyme world it would be harder.
The best thing the op can do now is visit people and talk to them and establish what they want.
Then get a dog and work up to breeding them

Also I dont get the last part of the post?
Lol


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> I don't mean to come across as hard neil.
> And yes you do know about old tymes...
> But I think your advice to me was patience and take it slow.
> I have already said this earlier and also looked your post re calling you and getting advice... But the op is still on about getting two puppies at once.
> ...


yes they still in pm me 

any 1 can come to me home and take to breed our get get to come to me


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Well that's a good first step.

Of they have any sense they will deffo take you up on your offer of a visit.
And they will heed your advice.
Would you recommend getting two pups at once tho?

I don't want to put the op off... I'm as big a fan as anyone about oldtymes but it's because I love them that I'd hate for the op to rush into something without due care and advice.

Even you'd be the first to admit it's hard work breeding as well as having it's ups and downs.
All of which the op needs to be prepared for.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

To the op:
Neil is a great person to help you on your way.
Take it slow and don't be tempted to rush into anything.
Ask as many questions as you can and talk to as many people as you can.
Neil can help you find the people.
Have a look an the various websites and get a good idea of what you like and dislike... My choice changed a lot when I first started thinking about breeding old tymes.
I want to go neils way and create my own line... You seem more intent on following on a Dorset line?
Just keep an open mind and you'll be fine.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> To the op:
> Neil is a great person to help you on your way.
> Take it slow and don't be tempted to rush into anything.
> Ask as many questions as you can and talk to as many people as you can.
> ...


yes i add Dorset line and that i 
use the best


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

To the OP, breeding dogs is not something you can just jump into. At least, if you are doing things properly & responsibly, it isn't! Patience is a prime factor. Dogs are not machines. They do not work like clockwork. 

What if the bitch is late to come into season? 
What if she reabsorbs her unborn pups? 
What if she develops pyometra? 
What if your male dog is infertile? 
What if your male dog'd testicles don't desend & he needs to be castrated for health reasons? 
What if, what if, what if???

These are all things that can & do occur. Responsible dog breeders plan their matings carefully, matching up the dog & bitch to result in the best outcome for the future puppies.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> Gotta dis agreethe vb or vbfor vba and the
> re more


I wasn't counting Victorians


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Why?...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> Why?...


Donno just class them different there just like a big British bulldog


----------



## danandsara (Sep 14, 2011)

*hi all*

hi all thanks for all the info im still deciding whether to get 2 at the same time or just 1 first. i have had dogs years ago i just want someone really good to talk to about them because i know there are a lot of cross breeds out there and i just want a true bloodline. i cant really make a decision on getting 2 or just 1 if i dont have any info and nobody tells me anything. thankyou all i am taking it all in :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Well, I'd stick to one to begin with and see how it goes.
Maybe get a female first and see how it pans out.
That way if you decide one dog is enough you can still breed as you can use a stud dog.
In terms of getting the right dog with a good line that does boil down to knowing the right people.
Oldtyme can put you in contact with the good breeders.
it's gonna be important to have a good calm female I you'd like to breed so having one dog to begin with means you can get her right then decide what to do.
It also removes the hassle of looking for two breeders with similar aged puppies.

That's just my thoughts but as some one with two oldtymes I'd deffo recommend one at a time.
I got a lot of great advice off Neil and still do! So keep PMing him.
At the end of the day none of us can tell you what to do but we can suggest ideas and recommend people we know.


----------



## danandsara (Sep 14, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks fro the info im sure ill make the rigth decision.and what is niel user name


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Oldtyme.


----------



## danandsara (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks


----------

